# CHEERS! What's your favourite beer??



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Hi all,

I wondering what your favourite beer was. Realizing that there's times you change beers due to price or trying to impress others of your beer snobbery, I've added several categories. Just copy and paste in your reply.


Favourite all around beer (found in fridge):
Favourite beer you order on draught:
Favourite beer you bring to a BYOB party:
Favourite beer you offer at a party *you're hosting*:
Favourite beer when eating ethnic food:
Favourite regional beer that you have when traveling:

Cheers!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

To answer my own question...

Favourite all around beer (found in fridge): Sleeman Honey Brown
Favourite beer you order on draught: Alexander Keiths
Favourite beer you bring to a BYOB party: Heineken
Favourite beer you offer at a party you're hosting: Stella Artois/Carlsberg Light
Favourite beer when eating ethnic food: Kingfisher (Indian)
Favourite regional beer that you have when traveling: Kokanee (while in B.C.)


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

Favourite all around beer (found in fridge): Mill Street Coffee Porter
Favourite beer you order on draught: Kilkenny
Favourite beer you bring to a BYOB party: Sleeman Cream Ale
Favourite beer you offer a party your hosting: Stella or Sleeman Original Draught
Favourite beer when eating ethnic food: Corona or Dos Equis 
Favourite regional beer that you have when traveling: Steamworks Frambozen (in BC too!)


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Favourite all around beer (found in fridge): Sleeman Honey Brown
Favourite beer you order on draught: Okanagan Springs Pale Ale or Shaftsbury Cream Ale
Favourite beer you bring to a BYOB party: Sleeman Cream Ale
Favourite beer you offer a party your hosting: Kokanee Gold or Sleeman Honey Brown
Favourite beer when eating ethnic food: Stella or KilKenny


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

Oh, gmark, you're speaking my language! There was a thread recently about a virtual beer choice and this thread complements that one quite nicely. FWIW, my virtual beer choice was going to be Stone Brewing Arrogant Bastard Pale Ale. (Now that I look at the website, their IPA is really good, too, I recall.)

Favourite all around beer (found in fridge): Steam Whistle Pilsner (summer) Wellington Dark Ale (any other time)
Favourite beer you order on draught: Wellington Arkell Best Bitter cask conditioned (best beer in Ontario IMHO)
Favourite beer you bring to a BYOB party: Wellington anything or something new I have been wanting to try.
Favourite beer you offer a party your hosting: Anything new or interesting to fuel conversation
Favourite beer when eating ethnic food: St. Ambroise Pale Ale


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

Favourite all around beer (found in fridge): Sleaman Honey Brown
Favourite beer you order on draught: Creemore
Favourite beer you bring to a BYOB party: Molson Canadian
Favourite beer you offer at a party you're hosting: Molson Canadian
Favourite beer when eating ethnic food: Sagres(Portugal)
Favourite regional beer that you have when traveling: Sagres(Portugal)

Laterz


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

-Favourite all around beer (found in fridge): Sleemans Cream Ale (Bottles of course)

-Favourite beer you order on draught: Sleemans Cream Ale

-Favourite beer you bring to a BYOB party: Sleemans Cream Ale

Favourite beer you offer at a party *you're hosting*: Molson Canadian or Kokanhee

-Favourite beer when eating ethnic food: Corona or Pale Ale
-Favourite regional beer that you have when traveling: Corona

Great thread


----------



## macsackbut (Dec 15, 2004)

Favourite all around beer (found in fridge): Saint Ambroise Pale Ale (but, I have Heineken in there now-- My wife bought it!) 

Favourite beer you order on draught: Guinness

Favourite beer you bring to a BYOB party: I don't go to cheapo parties! Kidding. Whatever I can find at a nearby Dep... often Sleeman honey brown or Boreal

Favourite beer you offer at a party you're hosting: Anything by Sleeman is usually pretty popular among a wide range of people.

Favourite beer when eating ethnic food: IPA (my hands down favourite style, period)

Favourite regional beer that you have when traveling: hmmm.... tough one. There are many. There's an IPA that a buddy brings up from Vermont on occasion in refillable jugs. I don't recall the name, but it is the best IPA I've ever had. So it's not ME that's travelling. Picky picky.


----------



## Cliffy (Apr 18, 2005)

My Favorites:

* Favourite all around beer (found in fridge): looks like the beer isle at the LCBO; Żywiec, Warsteiner, Stella...
* Favourite beer you order on draught: Alexander Keiths
* Favourite beer you bring to a BYOB party: Miller Genuine Draught
* Favourite beer you offer at a party you're hosting: Walkerville Lager
* Favourite beer when eating ethnic food: Caffery's
* Favourite regional beer that you have when camping (not travelling): Corona


----------



## nino (May 29, 2005)

* Favourite all around beer (found in fridge):sleeman draught
* Favourite beer you order on draught: keith's
* Favourite beer you bring to a BYOB party: moosehead
* Favourite beer you offer at a party you're hosting: sleeman and coors light
* Favourite beer when eating ethnic food: variety
* Favourite regional beer that you have when traveling: heineken


Cheers!


----------



## Steve-O (Apr 7, 2005)

Favourite all around beer (found in fridge): Warsteiner
Favourite beer you order on draught: Stella
Favourite beer you bring to a BYOB party: Warsteiner
Favourite beer you offer at a party you're hosting: Warsteiner
Favourite beer when eating ethnic food: Corona
Favourite regional beer that you have when traveling: haven't found one I really liked


----------



## Paul O'Keefe (Jun 3, 2005)

To be honest I don't drink/enjoy beer very much.

Favourite all around beer (found in fridge): * Heniken* is most often found in my fridge, but my favourite is Guiness.
Favourite beer you order on draught: *Guiness *
Favourite beer you bring to a BYOB party: *Jockey Club *
Favourite beer you offer at a party you're hosting: *India Pale Ale *
Favourite beer when eating ethnic food: *Heniken *
Favourite regional beer that you have when traveling: *don't travel much *


----------



## yo_paully (Sep 20, 2004)

• Favourite all around beer (found in fridge): Summer: Traditional Ale (Big Rock) Winter: Upper Canada Dark Ale or Sleeman Fine Porter

• Favourite beer you order on draught: Guinness

• Favourite beer you bring to a BYOB party: Sleeman Cream Ale

• Favourite beer you offer at a party you're hosting: Sleeman Cream Ale

• Favourite beer when eating ethnic food: Heineken

• Favourite regional beer that you have when traveling: Guinness or Heineken (not really regional...)


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Only good beers imo...

Guinness
Kilkenny
John Smith
Sleeman's Honey Brown


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

It appears that Sleeman gets a lot of attention from Mac users.


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

My favourite all round beer: Newcastle Brown Ale
My summer, hot day beer: Hoegaarden
Another beer I love but can rarely find: 80 Shilling Ale
Favourite International Brew: Tuskers from Kenya
The only American beer I've tried which was worthy of the name (although I know there are others): Sam Adams Boston Lager


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Favourite all around beer (found in fridge): Big Rock Jack Rabbit

Favourite beer you order on draught: Newcastle Brown Ale

Favourite beer you bring to a BYOB party: Big Rock Jack Rabbit

Favourite beer you offer at a party you're hosting: Blue, Canadian, Sterling, Coors Light, Labatt Light

Favourite beer when eating ethnic food: Sapporo

Favourite regional beer that you have when traveling: Whatever micro brewery's on tap at local pubs


----------



## tikibangout (Jul 19, 2005)

Ehh, I don't really have a favorite beer, truthfully. I usually just pick up like three or four 40's, and down them. They're cheap too, Hurricanes to be exact. My other choice is Jagermeister, I love it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

gmark2000 said:


> It appears that Sleeman gets a lot of attention from Mac users.


I like most beers, some better than others, but Sleeman's I find to be undrinkable in any form.

Dunno why, but there ya go.


----------



## mactrombone (Nov 3, 2004)

SINC, can you say "skunky"? I have stopped buying sleeman because invariably there are a few in every box that are skunky/light struck. Brewers that insist on bottling in clear bottles are making a huge mistake and I fail to understand how they can still do it. Fiddler's Elbow is an excellent beer that is top notch when fresh and not sitting on LCBO shelves in it's (formerly) clear bottle. They made the switch to brown bottles and now it is much more consistent.

Fink-Nottle: next time you're shopping around try some of the Rogue beers if you see them. They are excellent examples of American brewing.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

mactrombone said:


> SINC, can you say "skunky"?


That's the right word to describe the taste of any Sleeman's I have experienced out here.


----------



## Pylonman (Aug 16, 2004)

SINC said:


> Favourite regional beer that you have when traveling: Whatever micro brewery's on tap at local pubs


I change my last answer to SINC's


----------



## nino (May 29, 2005)

*Beer*

Thought i'd send you a pic of my fridge....


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I will take Sleeman over Old Milwaukee, Old Style or Olympia.


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

no one here prefers rickard's red like me?

shame.


----------



## BeeRich (May 30, 2005)

Favourite all around beer (found in fridge): There is no such thing. With all the styles from around the world, why would there be such a thing?

Favourite beer you order on draught: Edinburgh Real Ale on Scottish Font at The Bow Bar, Victoria Street, Edinburgh. 

Favourite beer you bring to a BYOB party: Depends. European/Canadian/American Micros or some regionals.

Favourite beer you offer at a party you're hosting: Usually my own. 

Favourite beer when eating ethnic food: Again, too general. Indian = Kingfisher. Chinese = Tsing Tao. Probably more important to match foods with beer styles.

Favourite regional beer that you have when traveling: Depends on region. Most the beers I drink aren't available in many places, not to mention everywhere. 

Some fave beers:

- Orkney Dark Island
- Deuchar's IPA
- Theakston's Peculiar
- Owd Roger
- Pilsner Urquell
- Denisson's Weizen
- Terminator Dopplebock
- Duvel
- Rogue Chocolate Ale
- Rogue Yellow Snow
- THE ORIGINAL STONEHAMMER (pffffft)
- F&M Dark Mild (Real Ale)
- Greene King IPA
- Timothy Taylor Landlord
- Fullers London Pride
- Worthington White Shield...I could go on...but it would only make people cry.

Cheers


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

Favourite all around beer (found in fridge): Leffe Blonde
Favourite beer you order on draught: prefer bottles, but Creemore if available
Favourite beer you bring to a BYOB party: Moosehead or a Sleeman
Favourite beer you offer at a party you're hosting: Leffe Blonde
Favourite beer when eating ethnic food: Sapporo
Favourite regional beer that you have when traveling: Don't have one - just enjoy trying them!


----------



## NBiBooker (Apr 3, 2004)

Favourite all around beer (found in fridge): Alpine
Favourite beer you order on draught: Alpine / Alexander Keith's
Favourite beer you bring to a BYOB party: Alpine
Favourite beer you offer at a party you're hosting: Alpine
Favourite beer when eating ethnic food: Alpine
Favourite regional beer that you have when traveling: (Alpine, where available). 

If you don't know what Alpine is, it's okay, you've got to live here to get it 
www.moosehead.ca


----------



## iKV (Oct 3, 2004)

Favourite all around beer (found in fridge): Labatt Blue and Coors Light in Canada // Coopers in Australia
Favourite beer you order on draught: Keiths in Canada // Victoria Bitter in Australia
Favourite beer you bring to a BYOB party: Rickards Red and Moosehead in Canada // Coopers in Australia
Favourite beer you offer at a party you're hosting: Sleeman Honey Brown in Canada // Tooheys in Australia
Favourite beer when eating ethnic food: Heineken
Favourite regional beer that you have when traveling: Waterloo Dark in Canada // Melbourne Bitter in Australia


----------

